# Where the Sarcastic meets the Realistic!



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

WOW i love it  keep up the good work


----------



## hunterpaul (May 15, 2008)

very very very good stuff... great style, and some original ideas... Love it... Paul


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow! those are awesome!

I would love to buy one of those! Do you happen to have that on sweatpants?


----------



## WarPony Creations (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone! 

regarding the sweatpants, I don't have any.. HOWEVER thats a GREAT idea... i am going to start searching for a way to make that happen  

Karen


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok, cool! Thanks 

I would be really interested in the pants.


----------



## Feathers (Dec 22, 2007)

I really like your style as well!! It shows a lot of character and expression  

Great job!! I would love one done of my horse...perhaps if I find myself with any extra money, I could afford one. 

You are a wonderful artist with a great and unique style


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

i love the belgian . . . is there anyway i could get just a belgian alone . . . it totaly reminds me of my boy


----------

